# Friends to PM! <3



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm always down to make friends and have PM talks and stuff.


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh sure I'd love to have some friends to PM


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good idea. Always want to attempt conversation on here but never know if people would be interested or not. Will come back to this thread at some point. Also, I'm bored and lonely and down to receive a message from anyone :b


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well I'm always up for a chat so people are free to pm me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Drop me a PM, if you wish.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

pachirisu i'm pretty sure i sent you a PM a couple weeks ago and i'm pretty sure you never responded, so...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm always too much of a chicken **** to PM anyone first, lol.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Tumbling Destiny said:


> pachirisu i'm pretty sure i sent you a PM a couple weeks ago and i'm pretty sure you never responded, so...


i got you shells

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_burn_centers_in_the_United_States

still waiting for you to level up your scrabble game


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm always up for talking with people! Feel free to pm me.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

(reply to a post that has been deleted)

okay, my bad then. i didn't realize that there would be such a change of attitude in a few days and that you can only expect something if a thread or official statement is made about it, nevermind general politeness

i also remember just asking how you were doing and was just genuinely trying to reach out to you since you seemed really upset in your posts. my bad for offering my support and expecting anything more than completely being ignored. i thought posting about struggles on this forum was a way of reaching out but it appears i was mistaken. anyway, i guess i came off as annoying or you were just not in the mood or whatever, sorry, i get it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

@Okhrana

i have done worse on here. or about equally ****ty.

anyway if anyone wants to pm me a better animal picture than this then send it to me.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Okhrana said:


> This is probably the rudest most passive aggressive response I have ever read.


k, sorry for being rude. that wasn't my intention. the original reply she made to me has since been deleted so it's not even possible to see what kind of post i was replying to. but yeah, that's no excuse for my behavior, i realize.

anyway, my apologies again @pachirisu, i really didn't mean to upset you. i'd just woken up and the first thing i saw was that post, so i probably took out any bad feelings on you - sorry. i really hope your thread doesn't die because of my stupidity!


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

pachirisu said:


> I replied to your skype msgs on the 17th last month, your last msg being a thumbs up and then you deleted me soon after off there. But yeah I hope a mod cleans up my thread or smth.


again, this was because it seemed to me like you had no intention of talking to me after that one conversation i instigated (i was feeling really down that night and deleted pretty much everyone).


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Please feel free to pm me! I'm looking for a new friend!


----------



## Tj1989 (Oct 8, 2014)

Feel free to pm


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh, I do hope you’re ok! Well you have me in your skype contacts, feel free to contact me anyhow if you want to chat or vent some crap. I’m going through a pretty hard time at the moment too, so try to keep it together and do what you’re signature says: be cool, stay fabulous!


----------



## watermelonpies (Oct 11, 2014)

Feel free to PM me


----------



## ar7 (Feb 10, 2013)

PM me


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

if anyone wants to chat about anything, feel free to add me on skype?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't mind


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

making friends is too hard i'll just continue posting youtubes i think


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea, I take pm. Even though I'm really shy. :hide


----------



## dansfeat (Dec 12, 2013)

Feel free to PM me


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Me. I don't care who you are


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

So, I've come to realize that if I'm going to be friends with anyone online, it's just so much better to be able to IM them.

I mean, I have one online friend whom I only communicate with through email because of incompatible chat services and whatnot, and it can be a real pain, especially since there's often a wait between a few days and a few weeks to reply to each other's long emails.

I pretty much only use Google Hangouts. I don't have Skype and can't use it, either.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Pls do, especially if you're in my area. (Fontana/Rancho/San Bernardino)


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

If anyone needs a friend or someone to talk to feel free to pm me.


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Feel free to PM me, it's always nice to talk to someone.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

anyone can pm me! i talk about anything


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

If anybody wants to talk pm me!


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

PM me people. I'm a lonely soul in need of some company.


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

Feel free to pm me anytime, I'm here to listen or just talk.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't mind being PMed. On the contrary, I like it.


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

Feel free to PM me too. Would be good to have a few people on here to chat to


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

You can never have enough PM friends.

There are like 400 people I've seen on this site that I want to be friends with, but I have no idea how to send introductory messages to people. I mean I know what buttons to press and everything but I have no idea what to say


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

I like getting PMs, always a nice surprise 
we can talk about whatever....like the weather....or baby animals.... or burgers... or whatever randomness comes to mind :b


----------



## 7412 (Oct 14, 2014)

If anyone wants to talk or someone to listen to them, feel free to PM me.

Not very good at initiating conversation or trying to maintain one but willing to try.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

PM me, ok?


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Thedood said:


> I'm always too much of a chicken **** to PM anyone first, lol.


This sums it up for me....but yes, count me in!


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone feel free to PM me


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Feel free to PM me, if you like.
I don't mind introductory messages and all that stuff. 
Everyone is welcome.


----------



## maxmom (Aug 31, 2013)

Feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Im looking for online friends. Please send me a PM if you want to chat .)


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Logging on and getting that notification that lets you know you have a new message is a very satisfying feeling, isn't it? Any of you guys can PM me if you want.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep
Pm me


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

Please feel free and don't hesitate to send me a PM if you like. ^^


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

Feel free here too to PM me to talk if you want


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Pm me if you want.  Wouldn't harm to maybe make some friends here


----------



## truenorth (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd love to make some friends here. Please feel free to PM anytime!


----------



## Pentagram90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Would be nice to have someone to chat with, cant have too much friends


----------



## thelonelysword (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm new and could really use some friends. Feel free to pm me anytime!


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

I love talking to and getting to know new people. I'd be really happy if someone chatted with me. Sex/gender/creed/whatever are irrelevant, so PM away.


----------



## EGLJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Feel free to PM me. Think I could do with talking to a few "new" people.


----------



## sl10 (Oct 19, 2008)

Please feel free to PM me. I'm more than happy to receive your PMs.


----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm down.

Anyone can just, like...message me "hi" and I'll take it from there. I gotchu.


----------



## lydella (Oct 30, 2014)

Message me! 😄


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

i'de like to get PMs , massage me


----------



## yrocis42 (Jun 20, 2008)

Been around since 08 and haven't made any friends yet! You can pm me. I will add this to the kik directory too, you can reach me there at c.hover


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, so I just randomly checked one or two profiles here as I was looking for some new friends to PM too as my inbox is relatively inactive.

What I noticed is that their profiles were pretty much void, giving nothing to go on. I mean, yeah, you could always PM "hi", but maybe with a better profile, or putting some introductory message here, it may help!


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting a PM or two, at all. Interests include music, sports, science/technology. Well, anything goes really.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

People can PM me. Although if it doesn't go to IMs pretty quickly, I'll get bored. In fact just go straight to Skype text chat if you want.


----------



## ranin (Oct 19, 2014)

Is this still going on? Anyways, I am open to this too.


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

To anybody reading this, please feel free to PM me! I'm more than happy to speak to anybody interested in doing so.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Anybody can pm me, too.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sure lets get pmmy!


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes please I'm always up for strangers massaging me. You don't even need to be good at conversation just pm me the name of an animal and I'll take it from there. If you are bad at talking I can even take responsibility for both sides of the conversation and just talk to myself, but in your inbox. Then we can progress to Skype where I will continue to talk to myself but through voice chat, and you can just say something every now and then when you have the courage, and if you never get the courage that's cool, too. Maybe you could supply me with a picture of an exotic animal I haven't heard of every now and then as payment for the entertainment I provide, but it's okay if that's too scary too. I understand that the pressure of choosing the right animal could be too much. I also do poetry readings specialising in the Winnie-the-Pooh genre but they cost a bit more than just pictures of exotic animals. PM for deets.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

me too


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

pachirisu said:


> .


WHAT ?? I think the body is missing ...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone can PM meee! I won't bite;D


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> SCAM


Chill out man. If I don't get back to you within twenty-four hours that doesn't mean I wasn't going to. PMs take a lot of concentration, especially ones about anteaters.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

me too :squeeze


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fruitcake said:


> Yes please I'm always up for strangers massaging me. You don't even need to be good at conversation just pm me the name of an animal and I'll take it from there. If you are bad at talking I can even take responsibility for both sides of the conversation and just talk to myself, but in your inbox. Then we can progress to Skype where I will continue to talk to myself but through voice chat, and you can just say something every now and then when you have the courage, and if you never get the courage that's cool, too. Maybe you could supply me with a picture of an exotic animal I haven't heard of every now and then as payment for the entertainment I provide, but it's okay if that's too scary too. I understand that the pressure of choosing the right animal could be too much. I also do poetry readings specialising in the Winnie-the-Pooh genre but they cost a bit more than just pictures of exotic animals. PM for deets.


Made my day


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

i love meeting new people! it doesn't matter who you are, feel free to message me


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

PM me if you so wish. I warn you though, I'm boring.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

People can shoot me a pm or friend request, if i can i will respond .


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

beli mawr said:


> Ok, so I just randomly checked one or two profiles here as I was looking for some new friends to PM too as my inbox is relatively inactive.
> 
> What I noticed is that their profiles were pretty much void, giving nothing to go on. I mean, yeah, you could always PM "hi", but maybe with a better profile, or putting some introductory message here, it may help!


Oi.
I looked at few peoples profiles just now and only 2 had very vague info filled out. Vague, as in gender and location.

People, pretend you're back in school. Remember how you dressed a certain way, like wore band shirts/nerd shirts to attract random attention from like-minded people as a way to break the ice? 
Filling out a bio is the same thing; it let's people see who you are, and if they're even interested in getting to know you.

That said, I hope I get a bunch of PM's, especially of peoples pets. I'll get to show you endless amounts of pix of my adorable pets so you can tell me how adorable they are, whilst you send me pix of your pets and I give you an honest "they arent really cute, man, but I understand your emotional attachment."


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone can feel free to pm me whenever. Im usually not busy lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its consider illegal to pm me.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Fruitcake said:


> Yes please I'm always up for strangers massaging me. You don't even need to be good at conversation just pm me the name of an animal and I'll take it from there. If you are bad at talking I can even take responsibility for both sides of the conversation and just talk to myself, but in your inbox. Then we can progress to Skype where I will continue to talk to myself but through voice chat, and you can just say something every now and then when you have the courage, and if you never get the courage that's cool, too. Maybe you could supply me with a picture of an exotic animal I haven't heard of every now and then as payment for the entertainment I provide, but it's okay if that's too scary too. I understand that the pressure of choosing the right animal could be too much. I also do poetry readings specialising in the Winnie-the-Pooh genre but they cost a bit more than just pictures of exotic animals. PM for deets.


You are joking, right?



pachirisu said:


> the title is all you really need for an explanation tbh lol.


Where are you from ?



felicshagrace said:


> Anyone can PM meee! I won't bite;D


Too bad ! , lol.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Too bad ! , lol.[/QUOTE]

You act like i care. Haha.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> Too bad ! , lol.


You act like i care. Haha.[/QUOTE]

I dont understand what you mean.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Buckyx said:


> yea its a scam, she never replied


No no, I mean, all the stuff, is it a joke ? Or sbe really does that ? even if she did not replied to you, was she talking for real ?, haha.


----------

